# Is it possible to end up lighter post pregnancy??



## Munchkin30

Hey all,

I'm 17 + 4 and lighter than i was when i started. I'm 5'1" and usually 142 pounds so i'm about a stone (14 pounds) overweight (although i was always happiest at about 120 pounds)

I put on the weight after giving up smoking 3 years ago. Since i got pregnant i've been eating really well and sensibly, i've got a decent bump but everyone keeps saying i've lost weight everywhere else. I'm massively craving fruit and veg and totally gone off chocolate. I know this will change but if i keeo being good....??

If i have a 7 or 8lb baby, they say placenta should be about 2 lbs, amniotic fluid 2lbs, boobs 2lbs, extra blood 4 lbs, extra fluids 4 lbs, you can put on about 22lbs that will go pretty quickly after birth, ie not fat.

They also recommend about 7lbs maternal fat stores but if you've already got that fat do you really need it??

Then when you breastfeed you'll technically lose the 7lbs cos that what it was there for!!

SO hypothetically, can you end up LIGHTER than you were??


----------



## IDuddits

Yes, I was a steady size 14 before my pregnancy, I lost weight during my pregnancy and regained my pre pregnancy figure in less than a month as well as being lighter than before I fell pregnant and am now a size 10 despite still eating cake, chocolate etc. as I always have. Don't know why but something about pregnancy and now breastfeeding just seems to make me slim! It's great isn't it


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I lost tons of weight in my first trimester because of severe morning sickness. DH still says I look thinner than I did before I got pregnant, so yes, I'd say it is possible I'll weigh less after delivering LO.


----------



## Munchkin30

My mum and my Gran both said they were at their slimmest post baby so maybe i'm taking after them! IDuddits did you actually LOSE weight during pregnancy, or end up lighter post-delivery??


----------



## lynnikins

i was 5kg lighter post birth than pre pregnancy with ds1 and 8kg ligher post birth than pre preg with ds2 but it all went back on in the last year lol im currently loosing weight again due to MS lol but i'll probably start to put it back on around 16wks lol this time after baby is born i just need to stay away from the cakes lol


----------



## Eternal

my first pregnancy i weighted 3 stone lighter at full term than i did pre-pregnancy. i then lost about another half a stone a few days after delivery!

So def yes, i had really bad morning sickness though for 20 weeks then really bad acid the remiander lol!


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes you can, not me :( but my mil was very sick all the way through her preganncy back in the 80's and didn't have any tablets for it so she was a lot lighter and thinner after birth than before. Plus she was slim to begin with.

x


----------



## welshwarriors

I was 1.5kg lighter after giving birth to my son then before....I felt amazing, but then I went into this not eating regular thing and when i was eating it was crap. 
This time I'm prepared...I again havent gained much weight and this time I'm gonna cook like a freak and freeze enough dinners for a few weeks.


----------



## kellyharrison

Yes you can, im alot slimmer now than i was before pregnancy and I with all the breastfeeding (first 6 months) and now all the running around you do - I manage to keep it off easily :) Im sure you will be the same !


----------



## Kittee

I wasn't but I did lose 30lbs in the process of birthing and then 1 week later. It was like "WOW!" LOL

I had gained 60lbs my first pregnancy though! (YIKES!)

I'm 18lbs into this one. lol


----------



## GersPrincess

I've lost weight. I got weighed at my 36 week appointment, and I was 7lbs lighter than what I was at my 16 week appointment. My babies are generally around the 8lb mark at birth, so theoretically I should be at least a stone lighter when I deliver, which is all good news! I haven't done anything intentional to lose weight. I've just craved healthier foods, and have had to eat little and often throughout the day as I have low blood pressure. Whereas before I'd generally not eat all day then have a great big dinner, which wasn't good for my metabolic rate at all!!


----------



## mummysarah

I hope im lighter after!! I've put on about 7lb so far and am expecting a big baby although was 2 stone overweight beforeI got pregnant. Fingers crossed!! x


----------



## LoolaBear

with the twins i was back into my pre pregnancy clothes 2 weeks after giving birth then two weeks after that i was in a size smaller. i put on all of 16lbs from my pre pregnancy weight whilst pregnant with them!

this time round i ballooned in first tri, putting on a whopping 13lbs but since then ive lost weight and thats with pigging out! in total ive now only gained 6 1/3 lb from my pre pregnancy weight.

this week ive eaten not my healthiest (three take aways and at least two cakes a day :blush: the rest of the time healthy though) in a while and i still managed to loose a minute ammount of weight (and i mean minute lol ive gone from 99.8kg to 99.7kg lol) but even still just scares me into thinking how much weight i would have actually lost this past week if i had been my usual healthy.

so it can happen, they saay if you already have fat stores then as the baby grows and as long as you stay healthy then the body will use your already there fat stores to burn into energy to help support your body and the growing baby.
thats what my mw reacons happened with my twins as she had expected me to gain at least 28-35lbs! xx


----------



## Seity

Yes. I'm 5'7" and was 122lbs before the pregnancy. I BF and I'm now only 118lbs.


----------



## AP

Yes, i was lighter pretty much as soon as i gave birth to Alex.(27+4 tho so that may have played a part)
Im lighter than pre pregnancy now 6 weeks on with Tori. Havent done much, just bf'ing! Didnt weigh myself right away, i was too scared :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

It's definitely possible!

I was 10 stone 12lbs when i fell pregnant with Tobias, and i was about 13 stone by the end of my pregnancy with him...but the weight dropped off gradually without me doing a thing (although i did bf for 13 months and i know that is supposed to help :thumbup: ) by the time i went back to work when he was 9 months old i weighed 9 stone 4lbs!!! Pre-pregnancy i was a size 14-16 and post pregnancy a size 12

I don't think it will be the same for me this time though...with T i had hyperemesis for 10 weeks so barely ate a thing during that time and didn't really start to put on weight until i was about half way through the pregnancy. This time i haven't been sick at all (i've only vomited twice and i'm 18 weeks already!) and have been starving since i got my :bfp: so eating loads! I've already put on a stone :blush: So unfortunately think i may end up a whale afterwards this time! :dohh:


----------



## sophisticat

Before pregnancy I was 11st 4lbs and my baby is due in 2 days and I'm 10st 10 now. So I will definitely be lighter after I've had the baby. I've heard you lose about 10-14lbs after giving birth. 

The weight loss was due to morning sickness which was really bad in the first trimester (and I still have, although not as bad!) and probably eating better, although I haven't been particularly careful about what I eat. I'm only 4'11 so was overweight to begin with as well.


----------

